# Snow Silhouetes



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Any of you ever use them? Notice any luck or differences? I'm wondering if it would give a bit more realistic look to sillosocks without the price and and space of fullbodies?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

When I was chasing snows I had about 100 silos mixed into my spread. I was using 100 headless socks, 500 silo socks, 120 deadly's headed, and 100 north winds headed.

I mixed them in to just add a little more white and also to help conceal the blinds a little.

I wouldn't recommend to use "silos" as your MAIN spread.... but if you wanted to mix in a few I would recommend it. It adds a little to the spread IMHO.

Others may have a different opinion on this. :bop:


----------

